# William Payne Buyer Beware



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently purchased from a Swedish auction site three watches one of which was advertised as a Pocketwatch by William Payne 165 New Bond Street London dated 1850, an eminent clock and watchmaker during the 1800s. In due course the long awaited parcel arrived and with much excitment i opened up my new found gem, imagine my disappointment to discover my watch was a pedometer. I contacted the auction house and was offered a good reduction on the price which i accepted.

*Anyhow the outcome is that i have discovered that William Payne was the first person to patent a Pedometer in the UK so i will add it to my collection as a talking point as it is one of the first in production.*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd keep that myself. Interesting piece. I like the unusual ones.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A really nice piece! But I assume, that odd hand is not original.

Andreas


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Andeas, From research carried out it is original the tip is raised in order to zero by hand, primitive but effective


----------

